# what is considered good accuracy with a recurve?



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

just curious as to what i should be striving for. i know some guys i'm sure can shoot a recurve probably as good as i shoot my compound. with the samick journey i just ordered what can i realistically expect to achieve once i get my form down and fired a few thousand shots?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Two schools of thought. One group likes to shoot groups at different yardages. The second group likes to put on a judo point and roam around shooting at stuff in the field or yard. If shooting groups aim small, miss small so it you are aiming at a 4" disc at 10-15 yards you should be able to hit it consistenly. Obviously groups will open up a little the farther back you move but a paper plate is not unreasonable at 25-30 yards. If shooting at stuff in the field you should be able to hit or come very close to anything you pick out at any yardage. 

The first method is good for developing repeating form and the second method tells me I'm shooting on at unknown yardages and conditions. I do both things myself.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

On an NFAA blue face, shooting 240 or better should be the goal. The very top barebow shooters with hunting rigs are in the 270 range, and I think a few are in the 280 range. Usually, if you're in the 260's you're doing really well. 

I practice on the bridge when trying something new. I start at ten yards and shoot until I can score 80/100 points on the face or better, and move back three steps. It keeps me focued and lets me what my effective accurate range is at the moment. If I'm shooting well out to 16 yards, then that's my range for the moment and if I shoot a 3D, I don't beat myself up if I mess up at 30 yards.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

kegan said:


> On an NFAA blue face, shooting 240 or better should be the goal. The very top barebow shooters with hunting rigs are in the 270 range, and I think a few are in the 280 range. Usually, if you're in the 260's you're doing really well.
> 
> I practice on the bridge when trying something new. I start at ten yards and shoot until I can score 80/100 points on the face or better, and move back three steps. It keeps me focued and lets me what my effective accurate range is at the moment. If I'm shooting well out to 16 yards, then that's my range for the moment and if I shoot a 3D, I don't beat myself up if I mess up at 30 yards.


This is what I use - it is enough arrows to get a very good average and of a consistent target and distance to be repeatable.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

300 round is a good judge:

Archer 0 –189 (D – class)
Bowman 190 – 209 (C – class)
Expert B 210 – 249 (B – class)
Expert A 250 – 279 (A – class)
Expert AA 280 – 300 (AA – class)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2008621


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

jwilson, be careful with this idea. Some guys posting here have been shooting for a long time and have their bows and arrows tuned perfectly. It can be overwhelming for a new trad shooter when he finds that he can't even hit the paper plate. For YOU, in the beginning, don't expect to be compound accurate.
There is a process to be followed and it starts with choosing the right arrow and getting it tuned. In the process you will need to study quite a bit about shooting in order to tune the shooter also. By then you will likely be able to hold paper plate accuracy at short distance. That could be 15-20 yards. Don't worry about that for now.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Good post Forest, I think the Indoor round is a good measure, with a well tuned bow and reasonable form 200 should be possible within 3-8 weeks of shooting depending how much effort you put it, I think anything over 250 is above average and the guys shooting over 280 (and not that many), not only do they have a well tuned setup and good form but have developed a very high level of concentration and self confidence, this is the most difficult aspect to develop.

Work on form and tuning but don't forget the mental game as well.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Try to find someone in your area to help....there's nothing wrong withnasking for help...he can get you in a week what it would take months to learn simply by steering you in the right direction...

Develop a repeatable anchor, use the tip of the arrow as a sight and have fun...


Dewayne


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

jwilson48 said:


> just curious as to what i should be striving for.


What are your specific archery goals?

Ray :shade:


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Depends on goals, as Ray said, and also level of dedication and will to practice. Pie plate at 10 or 10's at 70 meters. Two ranges with a lot of time between them.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have not been doing this very long. But longer than you have I think. And I believe that the bow is as capable of being as accurate as your compound. The issue is the archer. The trick to traditional archery seems to be repeatability. You have to do everything the same every time. Same stance, same draw, same anchor, same view, same release. Rumor has it that a shooting machine will put all the arrows in the same spot, but most people are not machines. I seem to be farther from that ideal than most.

The first hundred arrows were in a six foot group at 10 yards. After about a thousand arrows, that is like ten days at 100 per day, I was pretty consistently getting a dozen arrows into a 10 inch paper plate at 10 yards. A thousand arrows later, and they were within 8 inches. You can see the progression. After a few thousand more, enough of the arrows were impacting in the same place that I started to ruin arrows at 10 yards and I moved back. I went to 20 yards. Results returned to 16 inch groups. My goal was to get that down to about 12 inches by the end of the summer. I did meet that and moved back to 25 yards and can now generally keep groups at a foot at 25 yards. I am well under 4 inches at 10 yards, and ruined another arrow the last time I tried it.

My current goal is to get the arrows in the center of the target and a group of 10 inches or so at 25 yards. To go beyond that I may need a lighter arrow as I have tried shooting at 30 yards and the arrows hit 2 feet low. It may just be me. At my 25 yard goal I should be able to get foam on every animal at the 3D shoots, and do really well on the ones under 15 yards, which locally will be very competative. I shoot off the shelf, no sights, no gaping, etc. I have shot with local compound guys and didn't come in last, but almost.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL - I can shoot softball sized groups to 60 yards with my compound. This is the max distance I can shoot safely in my back yard.

I strive to shoot better next time than I did last time.

My first few shots with a recurve I shot over my block target 3 out of 5 shots at 5 yards (no solid anchor point). 

After a few practice sessions, I have softball sized groups at 15 yards. Base ball sized at 10, stacking arrows at 5. 

Im happy with this compared to my first five shots. With more practice, I expect my shots to tighten.

I would like to carry this out and continue to shoot softball sized groups at longer distances, obviously meaning my short distance groups will tighten as well.

GL and have fun!! I am off to move back to 20 yards.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

jwilson48 said:


> just curious as to what i should be striving for. i know some guys i'm sure can shoot a recurve probably as good as i shoot my compound. with the samick journey i just ordered what can i realistically expect to achieve once i get my form down and fired a few thousand shots?


Hitting your target consistently. .

If you keep at and be realistic in setting your goals..you will find it gets easier in time.

You get out of this what you put into it. ..it's as simple as that. 

Shooting a compound is not shooting a recurve..they have similarities. ..but each are different enough to easily see .and feel. 

How accurate where you with your compound...and how long did it take to be so ? It will take longer than that I assure you. 

If you are primarily a target shooter...get to a coach that can show you how to practice to maximize your ability..show you what you are doing right...and help correct what you are doing wrong..They can help setting up your equipment. ..this is if you are taking this seriously. .and wanting to be the best you can be.

If you are just wanting to hunt and backyard shoot..read every book you can get on shooting..watch as many videos as you can..and keep practicing. ..

If you want to shortcut a lot of frustration. ..sign up for some type of shooting clinic. .and go and pay close attention to what you are being told...

None can say what you can achieve in a short time..or what you should be able to. .each individual is different. ..as Ray said..your goals matter...

You have to find what you are comfortable with and what type of shooting you want to do. .Then set your goals...

Good luck

Mac


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

my primary goal is to KNOW that come september when i release an arrow at a deer it is not going to be injured. my cousin's bow has not been tuned what so ever and i did good and bad with it lol. shooting it at 10 and 15 yards. some groups were 3 or 4" some were 1ft. i was trying lots of different anchor's, switching from glove to tab, different styles of aiming, etc. i can't say i was ever that bad with any compound lol. i can generally shoot a 300 on nfaa 5 spot with my compound, but not all x's. i don't know how to explain it but i'm better at longer ranges than shorter ones. with our compounds my cousin can usually out shoot me at 20 yards, and at 60 its the other way around. i know its from a lack of focus at 20 cause it just seems so close. (at least that's my excuse!) i am going to start at 10 yards and wait for my groups to consistently be at least 4" or smaller before i move back. i know a deer's vitals is supposed to be 8". with a compound i will not shoot at a deer further than i can group 5 shots in 4" so i will not with a recurve. to me i feel like that extra 2" in each direction accommodates for deer movement adrenaline etc.


----------

